# andropen 275????



## HellRaiser33 (Jan 22, 2006)

is this ok for a first cycle????


----------



## redman12 (Jan 22, 2006)

HellRaiser33 said:
			
		

> is this ok for a first cycle????


I dont know 

I always reccomend a easy start like enanthate or prop. But at least its test.
What is your......
age
experence lifting
bf
goals
etc.....


----------



## GFR (Jan 22, 2006)

Age
weight
height
Training experiance....how many months/years
Cycle experiance
?????????


----------



## vette1derek (Jan 22, 2006)

i ran andropen 275 for my first cycle and loved it.I ran it at 550mg a week and gained about 20lbs.You have to inject atleast two times a week.For best results I would inject EOD.oh and Shots are a little painful.


----------



## redman12 (Jan 22, 2006)

vette1derek said:
			
		

> i ran andropen 275 for my first cycle and loved it.I ran it at 550mg a week and gained about 20lbs.You have to inject atleast two times a week.For best results I would inject EOD.oh and Shots are a little painful.


So woudd i be fair in saying, you have to run it like you would run sustanon?

Sustanon:testosterone propionate, 30 mg; testosterone phenylpropionate, 60 mg; testosterone isocaproate, 60mg; and testosterone decanoate, 100 mg.

Andropen: 20 mg per ml of testosterone acetate, 90 mg per ml of testosterone decanoate, 45 mg per ml of testosterone propionate, 45 mg per ml of testosterone phenylpropionate, and 75 mg per ml of testosterone cypionate


----------



## GFR (Jan 22, 2006)

2x  if fine 

But this is best

Mon: shot
Tue: off
Wed: off
Thurs: shot
Fri: off
Sat: off
Sun: shot.................and on and on...get the point??
one on, two off.....ect


----------



## HellRaiser33 (Jan 23, 2006)

hey foreman 
Age - 24 - 25 in Feb
weight- 220
height - 5'11
Training experiance - I've been lifting on and off since I was about 14
Cycle experiance - This is my first cycle
My Goal is to add some lean mass.. I already have good muscle quality midsection is a lil weak, but i want to bulk up more (all muscle weight) and then later on run a cut cyle.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 23, 2006)

HellRaiser33 said:
			
		

> hey foreman
> Age - 24 - 25 in Feb
> weight- 220
> height - 5'11
> ...


Why don't you stick with some good old fashion Testosterone. It's cheaper also and I think you'll end up with better gains.


----------



## HellRaiser33 (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks guys...i'm just gonna go with the test


----------



## kraziplaya (Jan 23, 2006)

Andropen is test with 5 esthers... 
i have used it and had awesome results...
i liked how it kicked in quicker than enanthate


----------



## khyeme (May 12, 2010)

Hey Guys... Is it okay to take ANDROPEN 275 by itsself fora  cycle? or does it have to be mixed with a different product like d-anabol or decca?

and is 30 days enough time to finish a cycle of ANDROPEN 275?

Your advice would be greatly appreciated...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## WFC2010 (May 13, 2010)

all andropen is FAKE or COPY..no more legit ANDROPEN  from BD! go get just sustanon organon,schering,etc


----------



## khyeme (May 13, 2010)

Actaully its sustanon 275 QV. which is the same as the old andropen 275. WOuld i need to take something else with it, or it should be good by its self?

Let me know your thoughts guys,

Thanks,


----------



## HattoriHanzo (Dec 28, 2011)

I have used it before and I really like it, less bloating, and I like how it hits in phases.


----------

